# 6 months old? How much is "too much" sleep? Should I worry?



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 6 month old boy, about 55 lbs who sleeps about 18 hours a day.

He is playful about 6-10/10:30 in the morning but then basically conks out the rest of the day. Another play session (but shorter) late afternoon, sometimes some evening activity and bedtime at 8:30 (his choice).

He's eating, drinking, pooping, peeing fine. Nothing out of the ordinary that I can see. 

Is this typical?

Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds reasonable for a growing puppy. It might be more than most but as long as all else is well I wouldn't worry too much. You might mention it to your vet on your next trip.


----------



## estebanefi (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah thats what my puppy is doing sometimes i think it will make him fat but i guess not.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

NewToGoldens, if someone is home and he's still sleeping that much, I find that abnormal. If he's on his own because you're at work, sleeping is what most dogs do to pass the time until the "playmate" comes home. When puppies are having growth spurts, sometimes they sleep a lot, but as a rule, it's my experience that 6-month-old pups are energetic and mischievous and a general pain in the patoot. At your next vet visit, you might want to discuss it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine sleep from about 11pm until 7am, we get up, have potty breaks outside, have breakfast, and some short playtime before I head to work at 8:30. Watching them on the webcam, I discovered they played/wrestled/tug of war'd for about 2 hours.. then conked out until I got home. 

So basically, they slept for a full 8 hour night.. are awake for 2 hours.. then sleep for another 7 hours or so until I get home from work. They are wide awake and playful for a couple hours after I'm home.. they have dinner, we go on our walks, they play and wrestle in the backyard.. then they conk out at about 9:30 or so and are pretty much out for the night until their potty break and then bedtime. 

Granted they are now 2 and 3 years old.. but this routine is not much different than it was when Sammy was younger. I've just got some lazy dogs. lol

I will say though that on my weekend days when I'm home with them during the day, they are awake much of the day.. we play in the backyard for several hours in the afternoons, and that just makes them sleep all the harder in the evenings


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

My Leonidas is like this too, and has been since the day I brought him home! I was so worried about him I had our new vet run a complete thyroid and allergy panel! Everything came back totally fine! She said it is ok, as some pups are just more laid back than others, but in a golden puppy who is so young it is not so common. If you are worried you should ask your vet for a thyroid test just to be sure, and if all comes back okay thank your lucky stars!!  

Leonidas is just at the 6 month mark I think and he is perking up a bit. He entices Maximus to play and will bring his "baby" to me to play with too. He still curls up on his bed or in his crate, but the second I say his name to engage him in play or to go for a walk he is sitting at my feet with the biggest golden grin on his puppy face!


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

I'm the OP and I should add that he gets a 45 minute to 1 hour walk in the woods/fields every morning. He does plenty of running and has just discovered swimming.

Thanks all for the input!


----------

